# Moneybags Bookshop



## Samson 9 (6 July 2012)

Tried to order some books from the Moneybags On-line Book Shop a few days ago.
*After* entering my Visa Card details the order page popped back up again empty.
 I was unable to complete the order. Sent two emails. No reply.
Rang today two of there phone numbers and they both appear to be disconnected.
Can't find anything about them on Google except all the links to the book sites.

Does anybody know if they have they closed shop? I hope they don't go shopping
with my Visa Card.

Sam  :1zhelp:


----------



## Joe Blow (7 July 2012)

Hi Sam,

I can confirm that Moneybags is no longer operating even though their website is still online. Not only are they no longer operating, but they still owe ASF a significant amount of money which the owner Sean Dostal refuses to pay.

I would stay far away from Moneybags and anything Sean Dostal does in the future, as the man does not have an ethical bone in his body.


----------



## Samson 9 (8 July 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I can confirm that Moneybags is no longer operating even though their website is still online. Not only are they no longer operating, but they still owe ASF a significant amount of money which the owner Sean Dostal refuses to pay.
> 
> I would stay far away from Moneybags and anything Sean Dostal does in the future, as the man does not have an ethical bone in his body.




Hi Joe

Thank you for the information. I think I'll get my books from a real book shop, if I can find one.

Sorry to hear about your problems with them.


Sam


----------



## tech/a (8 July 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I can confirm that Moneybags is no longer operating even though their website is still online. Not only are they no longer operating, but they still owe ASF a significant amount of money which the owner Sean Dostal refuses to pay.
> 
> I would stay far away from Moneybags and anything Sean Dostal does in the future, as the man does not have an ethical bone in his body.




Joe that's not good to hear.

I had used Moneybags in Adelaide for years and never a problem
The Internet has killed most bookshops.
When money disappears situations that an owner wouldn't
Dream of become become reality.

I've used The Educated Investor in Collins Street Melboune for 
A long time.
Great range and extra quick postage.
Call Janine tell her the Duck sent you!


----------

